# فهرس بمواضيع الإحصاء :: ( الأدوات، الأساليب، التطبيق،البرامج، التحليل الإحصائي)



## فتوح (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع يضم روابط عن المواضيع التي تناولها الملتقى والخاصة بعلم الإحصاء من حيث الأدوات، الأساليب، التطبيق،البرامج، التحليل الإحصائي 

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعل فيها خيراً لكم ولي:​
مواضيع علم الإحصاء​
1- ممكن برنامج هندسي لحساب الإحصاء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27074






2- دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24704








3- قانون باريتو والفاعلية في الحياة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30630








4- خرائط التدفق Flow Charts واستخدامها في إدارة المشاريع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12283






5- مخطط باريتو Pareto Diagram وعلاقته بإدارة المشاريع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11879




وكذلك يسعدنا أن نرى مقترحاتك وإضافتك على هذا الموضوع في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34700

ويتبع بما يجد من أسابيع إن شاء الله


----------

